# Are you proud of your vagina?



## allthegoodnamesweretaken (Apr 4, 2011)

Do you find that you gain a sense of power through Va-jayjay?

Ladies, I need to know.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I wouldn't say I'm proud of having a vagina. It doesn't make me any better than anyone else. It just means that I received XX chromosomes and it developed properly.

This better not turn into a battle of the sexes or I'm out of here.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

This is quite an interesting question, if that's the correct word to describe it.

How exactly would a woman or a man for that matter, feel proud of a body part? It's like saying, "look guys, I'm so proud of my finger. You rock finger!"


----------



## allthegoodnamesweretaken (Apr 4, 2011)

Iconoclastic Visionary said:


> This is quite an interesting question, if that's the correct word to describe it.
> 
> How exactly would a woman or a man for that matter, feel proud of a body part? It's like saying, "look guys, I'm so proud of my finger. You rock finger!"


 ....

For the record, I am very proud of my penis. it brings joy wherever it goes.


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes!! I am quite happy with my vagina, as is my husband;0)


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

allthegoodnamesweretaken said:


> ....
> 
> For the record, I am very proud of my penis. it brings joy wherever it goes.


Okaaay. I feel proud of your penis too, then.


----------



## allthegoodnamesweretaken (Apr 4, 2011)

Iconoclastic Visionary said:


> Okaaay. I feel proud of your penis too, then.


It's a common sentiment.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Iconoclastic Visionary said:


> This is quite an interesting question, if that's the correct word to describe it.
> 
> How exactly would a woman or a man for that matter, feel proud of a body part? *It's like saying, "look guys, I'm so proud of my finger. You rock finger!"*


A group of us got together and actually decided that you DO have one of the best fingers on PerC. We were going to make you a trophy that resembled your finger but then realized it didn't look quite like a finger :blushed:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

To be fair, the female's vagina isn't the equivalent of the male's penis. The clitoris is actually what develops rather than a penis when the X chromosome takes over.

I'm proud of my clitoris though. It's fucking awesome. Paired with the vagina? You'd better believe they're like peanut butter and jelly. To appeal to non-Americans, uh, vegemite and...toast?


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Fizz said:


> A group of us got together and actually decided that you DO have one of the best fingers on PerC. We were going to make you a trophy that resembled your finger but then realized it didn't look quite like a finger :blushed:


Of course it wasn't. My finger is too busy at the moment, if you know what I mean


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh hell yes I am. :happy:

However, I think this is a little much:





And that kid in the end might be a little embarrassed when he gets older. :crazy:


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm kind of vain when it comes to that part of my body, I basically think it's amazing but...

I do think the fact that it squeezed out a kid is pretty kick ass, almost makes me feel like a super hero.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Iconoclastic Visionary said:


> Of course it wasn't. My finger is too busy at the moment, if you know what I mean


Ooooh-ho-ho-hooo...I don't, but I'll play along :wink: :tongue:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I am. It's come a long way.


----------



## allthegoodnamesweretaken (Apr 4, 2011)

hmm.. so since you're all proud who wants to show it to me? 
I want to bask in the glory.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

allthegoodnamesweretaken said:


> hmm.. so since you're all proud who wants to show it to me?
> I want to bask in the glory.


Dicks or GTFO.




Just kidding, please don't.


----------



## allthegoodnamesweretaken (Apr 4, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Dicks or GTFO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha it's on the way! I just to figure out how to upload.

Your turn. :blushed:


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

allthegoodnamesweretaken said:


> haha it's on the way! I just to figure out how to upload.
> 
> Your turn. :blushed:


mods! Mods! Close this thread!


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

allthegoodnamesweretaken said:


> Haha it's on the way! I just to figure out how to upload.
> 
> Your turn. :blushed:


OH DEAR LAWD.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Iconoclastic Visionary said:


> mods! Mods! Close this thread!


Yeah, I'm going to second this. I kind of don't want dick pics. That's all kinds of sexual harassment.


----------



## Alexz (Mar 2, 2011)

allthegoodnamesweretaken said:


> Hey! Stop being creepy.


Show some love.

Its what ISFPs do.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I'm proud of my dick. It always sticks up for me, when I want it too and when it ought to keep down but it irrepressible with enthusiasm, unlike my shy self.
> Raging Stiffie - Television Tropes & Idioms


Please never mention your penis again.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Apollo Celestio said:


> Almighty uterus!


You go _that_ deep? Too far, bro.


----------



## allthegoodnamesweretaken (Apr 4, 2011)

Fizz said:


> You go _that_ deep? Too far, bro.


Don't try it till you've knocked it.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Fizz said:


> You go _that_ deep? Too far, bro.


Never underestimate the power of new beginnings!


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Fizz said:


> To be fair, the female's vagina isn't the equivalent of the male's penis. The clitoris is actually what develops rather than a penis when the X chromosome takes over.


So the clitoris is really just a tiny (not so developed) penis and when a man/anyone stimulates it with (whatever) he is really just coming into contact with another penis? lol.....that's kind of funny if you think about it.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Hokahey said:


> So the clitoris is really just a tiny (not so developed) penis and when a man/anyone stimulates it with (whatever) he is really just coming into contact with another penis? lol.....that's kind of funny if you think about it.


Pfft. No, the clitoris is not just a tiny penis:



> Vagina Happy Fact:
> 
> The CLITORIS is pure in purpose. It is the only organ in the body designed purely for pleasure. The clitoris is simply a bundle of nerves... 8000 nerve fibres, to be precise. That's a higher concentration of nerve fibres than is found anywhere else in the male or female body... including the fingertips, the lips, and the tongue, and it is twice, twice.... TWICE the number in the penis.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Pfft. No, the clitoris is not just a tiny penis:


damn, I'm jealous I want that many nerve fibres in one spot. lol


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Hokahey said:


> So the clitoris is really just a tiny (not so developed) penis and when a man/anyone stimulates it with (whatever) he is really just coming into contact with another penis? lol.....that's kind of funny if you think about it.


"Not so developed"? Psh. Pssssh. PSH. PSSSSSSSSSSSSH!

No, it's not underdeveloped. It's completely fine as it is. It's sort of like why men have nipples.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Fizz said:


> "Not so developed"? Psh. Pssssh. PSH. PSSSSSSSSSSSSH!
> 
> No, it's not underdeveloped. It's completely fine as it is. It's sort of like why men have nipples.


Well I didn't know how to word it, but basically not exactly a penis but apparently pink already found out it's better than a penis in some ways. lol....in my opinion.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Hokahey said:


> Well I didn't know how to word it, but basically not exactly a penis but apparently pink already found out it's better than a penis in some ways. lol....in my opinion.


It's what you would have without the Y chromosome or testosterone. Humans have to have at least one X chromosome or else they are not viable for life. There are varying combinations outside of the general XX and XY. There are XO, XXY, XYY, XXX, and there are so many others. I think up to five X chromosomes, it's amazing what nature can do. And don't ask me if it's possible to be YY, with just two Y chromosomes.

When female to male transsexuals take testosterone injections, their clitoris enlarges and resembles a small penis.


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

Why would I be proud of something I happened to be born with? xD

I can be proud of what I may or may not do with it.. but I'm not gonna be proud of just being equipped with parts. 

That said.. I'm very happy to have one 8 )


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah, we got it going on. :wink:


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

this thread is outrageous. 
as for my vagina...I won't be proud til it gets a PhD and marries a nice boy.


----------



## justcritic (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes. I'm proud.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

nottie said:


> Why would I be proud of something I happened to be born with? xD


Some people find accomplishments in everything, even accidents. It's mysterious.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Fizz said:


> You go _that_ deep? Too far, bro.



Then never mention your vagina again.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm proud of my girlfriends....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Emerson said:


> I'm proud of my girlfriends....


She must be flattered by your sense of pride.


----------

